# sale of a horse trailer



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Take the trailer and make her pay in full. Did you have a bill of sale or a written agreement etc.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

no that's the other stupid thing i didn't do...but i do have title and proof it was in my yard for sale ... like i said i'm a idoit, but she was so pushy


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd take the trailer and advertise it again.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So, this is a person who already owed you money and was not paying you and you sold them something with our a written contract?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't this the same issue:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-law/issues-selling-trailer-63005/


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

yes it is. i had forgot that i had writen that one. and no always we did not have a contract and did not know of there financle problems, only found that out after my husbands coworker booked her in for passing "bad checks". and no she did not owe me any money before this, i know this is stupid and just want it over with.
my husband is off tonight so hopefuly we can put a contract together for remaining payments, get them to sign it and it notarized.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kansas, I'm a notary. In order for _all_ the signatures to be notarized, everyone has to be in front of the notary at the time the contract is signed.

A notary cannot notarize signatures for which he/she wasn't present at the time they were put on paper. Just something of which you need to be aware.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks speed racer, yep i knew that.....my husband is in law enforcement (ok i keep sounding dumber every time i post about this trailer) 4 out 6 of our dispatchers are notaries and can have one come out to the farm at any time. but it's great info for any who didn't know that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, just wanted to make sure you knew that. :wink:

You'd be surprised how many people don't, and then get angry at _me_ when I won't notarize someone else's signature. Not my problem, dude. Ain't notarizing a signature for someone I didn't see sign the paper.

Yep, getting the signatures notarized is good in case you need to go to court or get the law involved. That way, they can't say the signatures aren't theirs.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok but it is not October and she may have it paid off by than as agreed. And you did say you would pay the back taxes. I am surprised in KS that you even have a title. When I bought my trailer from T in KS she didn't have a title and I had to get a bill of sale from her. 

Good luck!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

2 out 3 of my horse trailers have titles, but in kansas if your under a certin weight class then you don't need to be taged. i did a trace to a point of who owed the taxes but unfortunately the former owner was killed in pratt ks hauling horse either last year or the year before that.
i just spoke to the guy who sold me the trailer and said that he didn't know about it either and if the new owned wanted to tag it, it should be him who should buckle up and pay it because it was as a as is deal and that i should of never said i would pay the back taxes on it because chances are he's not going to tag it any ways.
i just sent her a email warning her if i do get another samll payment in october that i will taking the trailer back untill it is all paid off.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

But it wasn't an as is deal. In the link to the other thread you had said you would pay the back taxes. Ethically I think that is your responsibility to stand behind your word. I know if I were making payments on a $550 bill and I said it would be paid off in October, I could make that payment if I still owed $549.99. Maybe she has it in an account that she is waiting to mature. Don't second guess what you don't know but do stand behind your word. It is the most respect you can give yourself.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

no that would of been in my dreams about a account maturing with them, like i stated before she's been in trouble passing bad checks and you can only do that when you have no money!!! if i had gotten to know here beofre she bought the trailer or even smart enough to ask around about her i wouldn't of sold her the trailer. i've written up a contract that if it not pay off by november 1 st that there will be a % each month that payment is still being made on. if there are still payments being made on the trailer past noveber 1 the trailer will be returning to my farm untill paid off. if you miss more then 3 payments in a row then legel action will be taken against you.
i'm heading to see my lawyer this afternoon about it and see what he has to say about it.


----------

